# My new black and white photos



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I can't keep it under wraps any longer. Anybody want to take a guess?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I know, I know, I know......but I'll keep quiet.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

hmmm can you give us a hint....  How many legs?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, is this the new puppy you keep hinting at in your posts? If so, oh my is s/he adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, I see a fabulous new puppy and a new signature complete with kennel name! Great sig pic too! Somebody is a very lucky girl!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

OH I KNOW I KNOW :tape::tape::nono:

Congrats Lisa


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am going to guess a boy and he is yours. :ear:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I see a calendar photo posted in this thread.... We need a button that flags all cute photos! Is this the new pup?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I know also, but I shall not utter a word!!! 

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I know too! :biggrin1: :tape:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Soooo ??? Lisa, did you get yourself a new pup? Oh my! What a sweet face!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh!! What a sweet face and fabulous photo!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisa that sure looks like a sweet pup. I hope I get to meet you and the dawgs in a couple of weeks!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

"My new Black and White photos" hmmmm.... the photo is NOT black and white so you must mean MY NEW BLACK AND WHITE!!! ~~~~~~~~photos. :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My guess is that a little "lover boy" has found him a couple of little girls to play with. He is a doll with a kissable face...and perfect teeth!! He has that look..."Don't I look like a hunk?" Signature, kennel name, black & white boy ~ girl, you are good at keeping your mouth shut. :biggrin1:

Pictures, pictures, & more pictures. Is MeMe happy...if not, send her to me.  and she can bring that little boy with her to play with Cicero ~ while us girls shop. ound:

Spit it out...you know you are dying to. We want to hear the whole story!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Maybe a few more will help*



















Can anyone guess who this is? I think you've seen him before, but quite a while ago. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Geez...please enlighten the knowing impaired...

Whatever the story is, he sure is a cute one. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, congrats...you did magically turn my Cash back into a puppy...But he did he get to California today while I was at work? So what's the deal? you gonna breed?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Now this one should give it away


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

on beautiful!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I know and I love those photos!!!!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

WoW! She/he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhhh - that last picture. That little guy is yelling..."Me&2girls" :biggrin1: Your daughters are beautiful....and could be twins. I love your kennel name...and will be looking for puppies sometime in the future. Dang..you beat me on getting 2 Havs ~ enjoy the fun.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Romeo's story*

Yes, we did get a new puppy - is call name is Romeo and has a matching sister named Juliet. He came home Sunday after the show in Dixon CA. Elaine offered him to me two weeks ago and I've been beside myself trying to keep quiet. You know we just lost Baron eight weeks ago and our lives felt so empty with out that third little furball around.

He reminds us so much of our first little show Havanese, Charlie, who had to go back to his breeder due to missing one of his pieces of essential equipment. He was exactly seven months old when he went home and Romeo is seven months too - so it's like a time warp and Charlie has returned. Needless to say, it's been very healing for our entire family. The girls are beside themselves with excitement that they have their very "own" puppy again.

He's a fabulous puppy - Elaine has trained him so well (but then all hers are). He and MeMe are having a wonderful time and other than a few marking contests outside, he and Buddy are also becoming fast friends. But I knew we had a winner when my cat, who's being chased unmercifully by MeMe and Buddy, didn't flinch when he met Romeo. I've told Romeo that he needs to teach his "sister" some cat handling manners. LOL

As for showing him, since Elaine has already put a major on him, she'll continue in the bred-by-exhibitor category. We're hoping he'll end up being her 9th bred by champion very soon. Although if he and MeMe fuss with each other's coats before they're both finished, I'm in big trouble. So far they just play tug of war with a toy - no coat chewing.

His registered name is Lil Pawz Touch of Shakespere. Isn't he just a doll? I'm very, very lucky.










Before we even let some of our closest friends in on the secret, I was editing his photos on flickr which I rarely use, and who is checking out my album and emails me before I'm even done? SALLY (mintchip)! So if you want to keep a secret, don't use flickr around her. Thanks Sally for keeping quiet. You all can blame Cicero's mom, Dale, for the title of this thread. I'd originally thought of "Romeo, Romeo, where for art thou Romeo? But my hat's off to Dale for such a clever way to do this.

I'll tell the story of how I came up with my kennel name in another thread. But rest assured that I have much more learning and study as well as health testing before a puppy ever comes from me. While healthy and happy Havanese are my goal, I feel my biggest responsibility is a lifelong commitment to any puppy. It's not a decision I'll undertake lightly.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, is that MeMe putting the MOVE on Romeo?

Scout will never recover. He will be heartbroken. I can't let him log onto the computer anymore. :hurt:

But, Lisa, I am really happy for you! What a wonderful third furball to add to your family! He's really a doll. Just a doll!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know Jane, that's exactly what I was thinking. I really debated about posting it, but since Scout's the one who taught MeMe to love men who are tall, dark and handsome, it's really his own fault. Oh and no, she's not into deep ear lickies - she's telling him who's boss of the doggy play gym. ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! Lisa & family! He is stunning!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, dang Lisa, you gave it away before I could even respond!!! LOLOL


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the picture of Romeo with you. His coat looks so shiny and fabulous!

That little guy is also a favorite of Tito. Tito looooves Elaine and Elaine's dogs. Just something about that woman!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:*Hmmmm! Not sure if this is Romeo or Juliet?*:behindsofa: :
mystery camera appears anywhere and everywhere :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Whewwwww...now I can type freely and not worry about keeping a secret. I can finally say "Romeo give MeMe a kiss".  Lisa, that picture of you with your 2 Havs is great. Just look at his little face...I mean really look...he is just perfect and looks so very happy. MeMe looks like she has learned the "lean to" that all us girls have learned at some point in our lives. ound: I know you still miss your Barron and I know that Romeo can't replace Barron or be a cure all -- but I do think, like Cicero, he will be good medicine for your heart. You will have your hands full with 3 furbabies -- but I feel like you will enjoy it. Now keep that red brush handy because I think we may be dealing with "blowing coat" about the same time. :frusty:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations!! Romeo is beautiful!!! I'm so happy for your family!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Romeo's first show/major 3 point win*

Oh Sally - that's precious - thank you.

Kathy and I spent the afternoon together at the show so she's one of the very first to know I got Romeo. You tease girl!

Oh and a friend sent a wonderful picture of him at his first show in Gridley where he got his first major.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, how wonderful! Romeo is just beautiful and I'm so glad you were able to bring that third pup into your life. Congrats to you and your beautiful daughters!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Lisa.....he is a stunner!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What lovely pictures, Lisa! I love the one with you and the furkids! I am so happy for you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa,

How could I have missed this thread!!!! Romeo is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations on your newest memeber of the family. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing. How could I have missed this thread. Congratulations! He's just beautiful . . . and soulful. I look forward to many, many more photos.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lisa--thanks for your e-mail. I may have missed this thread. Romeo is a handsome dude and you and the girls are very lucky!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I missed this thread somehow - what a handsome little guy! Best of luck!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

The picture of the one with the red leash was Juliet and the one with the black leash is Romeo. Sally, I think, took both of those pictures at the Vallejo show. She also took a great one of the two with a very cute young man. Those that show dogs will recognize him as Lois's grandson. He was really enjoying the puppies that day and he also does Jr. handling. I know how much the girls have always enjoyed Romeo so it was a perfect match. His sister will be finding a new home soon also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I did take that one and found another one today.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Congratulations!!*

Oh Lisa I am so happy for you and the girls! Romeo is a sweetheart. We had his sister Juliette over for a sleepover one weekend and had tons of fun. Cash will be disappointed that MeMe has a new man in her life- I guess he'll just have to hit the bar scene with Scout. 

Sharon


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Cash will be disappointed that MeMe has a new man in her life- I guess he'll just have to hit the bar scene with Scout.
> 
> Sharon


Sounds good, Sharon. Scout's in need of a stiff drink to drown his sorrows!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

soooooo cute!I love that puppy. I cant wait to get a little sister for Mollie just like your pup!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

See what happens when your "good" computer goes down??? You miss great threads/announcements like this! Congratulations, Lisa!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Leslie - although you won't need a good computer for good news. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking to see how Romeo and MeMe are getting along. Any hair biting yet? Cicero is still mopping around and wont eat much. DH finally cooked him chicken last night. :frusty: I have got to quit letting him sit in my lap while on the PC because now he is wanting to know since Romeo got to go live with MeMe, why can Juliet come to live with him. :biggrin1: DH got him a new toy yesterday that he loves but after seeing the picture of Juliet this morning he is mopping in his doughnut bed. He is trying real hard to convience DH that he needs a playmate. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tell Cicero that Juliet is looking for a new home and she's dying to be a southern girl. Especially a Georgian. Dale, she's a real cutie pie. And just as sweet natured as Romeo but very much a girl dog if you get my drift. :biggrin1: If you do decide to fly out here for her, make sure you plan on staying at my place and bringing Cicero. However, don't expect to fly home with him. Maybe we could negotiate holidays and summer vacations.

They are doing great with the no coat chewing - they've discovered that stealing each other's toys and tug is much more fun.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on your darling new addition!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Juliet is a doll and I would love to make her a little Geogia Belle, but my begging seems to be falling on deft ears. Cicero brought a pine cone in and chewed it up into all it's little pieces. DH ask, "now how many did you say you wanted?" I said, "I think I said four...we own a broom.

I would love to take a 'road trip' and end up bringing back a new baby. Hopefully, we will get that way within a year -- and thanks for your offer. You and the girls are welcome to visit Ga any time you can. We would love to have you!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THIS! Anyone who gets a puppy needs to email me right away! This is huge news! He is adorable and is does he have faint eyebrows? I noticed one pic that looked like eyebrows but then didnt see it on the next pic? Maybe I am painting them on! He is so handsome. I am wondering if he might just turn out to be Meme's Romeo??? How exciting and I think you have to bring him to National and show in the ring with me! Come on if you win breed, I am sure Elaine will forgive you


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda, don't tempt me. He's going to his next four shows starting Thursday and I'm so excited for him. Yes, he does have faint eyebrows that are starting to come out even more and much more white flash on his bum. It's so cute. Elaine says that he might silver but who knows? These guys are certainly a surprising kaleidoscope of colors that's for sure.

As to the nationals, well the good news is that my dentist will be $600 cheaper than in the SF bay area, sooo I'm going to check flights now. With my luck, they'll have skyrocketed. And I can't enter him now anyway - the deadline was yesterday.


----------

